# Folding@Home Questions



## ANTEC900 (Jun 19, 2009)

I Have A Few Questions About Folding@Home

Questions:
1. Can I Transfer My Name And WU To TPU's Team If So How
2. Can I Change My Folding Name And Keep My WU If So How


----------



## mmaakk (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry mate, F@H isn't as flexible as WCG, for example.

I will have to say:

NO, NO


----------

